# Breakaway or OM



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Has anyone thrown the OM 12' heaver AND the Breakaway LDFC TP150H (12'6" 4-12 1509)? 
I was just wondering if the Breakaway was worth the extra money. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I've owned the Breakaway and the OM heavy.*

The Breakaway is a better rod and worth the money. Heres a hint though, your not going to throw 4 ozs with either rod. Both of them take at least 6 ozs to load.

By the way, I still have the 1509. I sold the OM heavy to crawfish. Since then I think he's passed it along also. .....Tightlines


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

yeahp tater owns that rod now. 

for those who can throw it, meaning get their hands around the thick butt and spool, seem to like the om12, much cheaper than goin custom or factory 1509. 

that being said, along with hat i have a 1509, and like it very much and can load it fine with 6oz, but it is very heavy compared to some of the other offerings. rods are your choice, no one is goin to tell u anything you cant figure out better yourself... the good thing is both rods are pretty much indestructable.

neil


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys. I guess I'll save another $150 and get the Breakaway. You only live once. Digitaldagger has the 1509 factory at $240. That's a pretty darn good price. 
See ya on the beach.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

NJ,

Do you ever get up to Richmond?


Greentops had some nice customs and also had some Breakaways you can put your hands on. 

Just a thought before you buy!!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

GT sells their stock breakaways for 329 or something like that, anycase well over 240 even wiht horrible shipping. their factory rods are done by fishstix4u or somehting like that. they use rainshadow blanks, i've played wiht alla dem cause i live 10min drive from GT, they dont look too good, and they are damn heavy.... like the shrink wrap grips though... teo has seen them too. 1509 factory, aint nothing wrong with that jeff, esp for 240!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

i got breakaway 1192 got it from greentop it's a great rod i paid $250.00 its is worth it.another great rod is G.Loomis SUR1448C


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

love my 1509 matched with a 525mag for surf fishing. rated at about 14 ozs it will throw a small volkswagon. and your right it takes over 6oz to load it. mine was built by whitneys a few years ago and i love it.

frank


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*I'm sold on the 1509*

Thanks everybody. I'm gonna save and get the Breakaway 1509. I'd like to get one custom built by Ryan or Tres. But I think I'll start with the factory and go from there. 
Hey, Deamonfish, are you gonna be casting anytime soon? I seem to keep missing you and the other casters. 
Thanks again, guys.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

NJ....try the 1509 before you order one up...the new ones are a bit stout....the R


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

*Try it first*

The "R" is absolutely correct. Before buying either, cast them both. If you can, cast a custom 1509 and a factory rod. Many times a large difference.

These are words of wisdom from a reformed tackle ho, that has bought many rods on "the cutting edge" and then found out that they did not suit my casting style or I just did not like the feel.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

NJ...have you cast either the OM or 1509???Both are a bit on the heavy side....get up with the Asian Contagion, as I think they have a pretty good assortment of rods between them.I think Al has a rainshadow 1508 and/or rainshadow 1509 thats worth a throw.......Unless ya got Hat80's $$,ya want to try before ya buy.....the R


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

yeah your welcome to try our stuff, budlight has got 1508/1509 all*'s he tells me they are not rainshadows(custom). teos got some stuff and i have a 1509 and a 1502 u can throw... digital dagger is gonna be out of them rods, i believe he aint carryin them anymore. i sent info on that a while ago...


neil


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*Neil*

When's the AC gonna be fishing down this way again?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> When's the AC gonna be fishing down this way again?



If they keep messin wit Hat....they may not be down any time soon   .....

Yer mo than welcome ta test drive the 1508 or 1509.....

IMHO...tha 1508 is my favorite blank,easy ta load....the 1509 is a beast ta load....ya deffinitely need ta know how ta load the rod wit at least 8 fer a productive cast....Both rods are comfortable and lite ta fish wit

I've had the OM heavy....paired wit SLH30..first true 8nbait rod.great buy fer tha buck.......the butt was a lil bulky fer my hands,but paired with my 525MAG....was lil bit more managable.I was sad ta let her go....but I foresee another one in tha future.maybe after I get my custom Spanish buster   


Well Jeff...hope ya appreciate my .02 cents...gimme a PM...an we'll get up


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Ill take the OM*

Well, 

Now that I settled for an Okuma as a baitrunner,  , Im looking for an OM. Not sure if I am ready for the breakaway yet. I just cant justify this purchase now, maybe in a year or two with the Shimmona baitrunner.

I will be heading to BPS this weekend and doing some shopping. ANyone have one they are looking to sell one, pm me :

Thanks

Jeff (fyremanjef)

And NewsJeff sorry for hijacking your thread 

J


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Nserch4Drum said:


> ...IMHO...tha 1508 is my favorite blank,easy ta load....


Building mine as we speak at 13'2". With a 525 Mag reel on it I should be all set for AI this year...

Sandcrab


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

You might also want to check out the new Penn Guide Series heaver. Its 12' rated 4-12oz, 8' tip 4' butt, Fuji hardware and light as a feather. Feels like it'll throw 8-bait all day long, but I have yet to cast one, just shook it a few times in a shop on HI. There's a better than average chance that I'll probably end up with one on my truck before this fall.

Priced around $160 which isnt bad at all for what you get in this rod, right in between the prices of the OM and the BA.

Adam


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Jeff, sent ya a PM

Adam, those new Penns do feel nice, just wish I could throw one before I buy one. Heard they throw 8anbait real nice though.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Got it*

Hey CDOg,

Got the pm, 

And BTW, I was looking for a spinning OM.

Not readty to mess with the big boys and those darn conventinal reels.

Jeff


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Eventually,...*



fyremanjef said:


> ...Not readty to mess with the big boys and those darn conventinal reels.
> 
> Jeff


...You will give in to your feelings and come over to the "Dark Side".  

Sandcrab


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*Tossed the 1509*

I got the chance to do a little casting with Cdog and TW Tuesday at Chicks. Both brought their custom 1509s. 
Nice rods. Very nice.
But I'm gonna need to spend some time with that rod before I can get the most out of it.
Cdog is selling his 1509. In fact, he even let me take it home.  I'm gonna fish with it a couple of more times before I decide to buy it or not. I'm 99 percent sure it's gonna belong to me in the near future. 
Here' the deal. Cdog's 1509 has about 5" cut from the butt section. I got the chance to cast the 1509 with both Cdog's shorter butt section - about 35"?? - as well as the longer butt section on TW's. To be honest, I kinda like the longer butt. (No jokes here, guys. It's too easy.). 
To be even more honest, my casting isn't good enough where 5" off the butt makes that much difference in distance. I could only FEEL a difference because I'm used to casting a rod with a long butt section. 
I guess I could always extend Cdog's butt if I needed to.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Jeff, the butt on the 1509 is prolly 25-26" to reel seat. Yes you can extend that butt if ya need to but I think tw showed ya a excellent and cheaper way to do it.

OBTW, yes I do want to sell it but a different rod will not give you more distance until you get the techniqe(SP) down. (Trust me bought alot of rods hoping that would add distance instead of working on my casting style in the past).JMHO.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*Cdog*

Yep, TW showed me a cheaper way. I guess I'll throw that rod a few more times, buy it from ya and go from there. I have options, and that's always a good thing. 
It was really nice to be out on the beach with you guys. 
Even Chapa.  
And I only lost one my kids over the sand dune once.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

definately tech over rod as far as distance as clay was sayin, and yea its realy easy and cheap to extend a rod butt. nothing like extending the butt to where ya like it....nothing


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

NJ....I think you will be better off with Cdogs rainshadow....my2cents...purdy stik too!.....the R


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

the rhondel said:


> NJ....I think you will be better off with Cdogs rainshadow....my2cents...purdy stik too!.....the R


R, are you crazy????? You think I'm selling my rainshadow????  LMAO No this is the Breakaway. Rainshadow is getting the reel seat moved as we speak.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*Not a bad deal*

Ryan at Hatteras Jack said he could extend the butt to any length I want for $30. 
Like I need another excuse to drive South.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

dawg.....now ya make sense....didnt know ya had the BA1509 ....couldnt figure what the hel# you were doin sellin the rainshadow.Thought maybe tha beer had finally brought the braincell count down ....the R


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

a...thought...comfortable...cheap or big $...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Clay, clean your PM!!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> Ryan at Hatteras Jack said he could extend the butt to any length I want for $30.
> Like I need another excuse to drive South.


Cool is that th 1% ya needed?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> Clay, clean your PM!!!


Done PM away.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

allstar/breakaway...on ebay


----------

